# Best unlocked Android phone under $300?



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I am in the market for a new phone. My current phone is a Moto E. Very cheap, but for the money and what I originally needed it for it has worked out OK. Right now however, it is running very slow. It has only 5GB storage. I am maxed out on apps. When I say it is running slow, it is usually while doing rideshare. I run both LYFT and UBER, with LYFT in the background. Reason LYFT is in the background is that when a ping comes in to LYFT it opens immediately where as UBER pings can be slow and I risk losing them before I can accept. The two biggest issues right now are touching the NAV button on both apps. Google maps is extremely slow before I can get the initial map. Literally a full minute. Also, the UBER app seems to go to black often and also take longer to reload from another screen. Is this an issue with anyone else? Back to the main question - I am looking for an unlocked android phone under $300. Camera quality is not important. Any suggestions?


----------



## UberVB (Aug 5, 2015)

honor 8


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Moto G5s plus, it's on sale now for $229. it will be $279.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/co...CYeTDJEJRoCgUUQAvD_BwE&is=REG&m=Y&sku=1357011


----------



## CarmEsp (Feb 25, 2017)

Which version is your Moto E?

Did you look at Amazon's Moto G Plus (5th generation)? It's pretty good and has great bang for the buck.

Edit: somehow posted at almost the exact same time with above, but if the G5 Plus version is about the same price, then that one is better!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

MOTO E 2nd gen


----------



## 22531 (Jul 29, 2015)

I went from a Nexus 5, to 5x, to honor 8, to a Axon 7 mini, then back to the honor 8. 

Nexus 5: Very good phone but smaller screen
Nexus 5x: Bricked on me while in Vietnam. Dont buy this phone. (Google it)
Honor 8: Good looking, fast, ton of config options on this phone make it a great buy.
Axon 7 Mini: One of cheapest phones out there. Good size but ugly and cheap feeling. I totally downgraded when I got this over the Honor 8 thus went back to the H8

Im actually selling the Axon 7 mini right now on ebay. Make me an offer. Its only 3 months old.

PS you want a phone with the Type-C USB charging. Trust me. The last three phones I mentioned have it. Unfortunately Motorola doesnt have usb-c on any of their lower end phones. They do have fast charging micro-usb but type-c is the future.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Lowest prices from Amazon, Bestbuy and BhPhotoVideo for Moto G5 Plus lowest since Labor Day:
32gb $189
64gb $239
Optional micro SD card (up to 128gb: $40)

And yes, BHPhotoVideo.com is sales tax-free for sales outside NY and NJ


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I've got a Nexus 6p with 128gb comes with some cases and an uninstalled glass screen protector for sale for $350 shipped Really awesome phone and it has USB C which you definitely want 

If not I'd buy any Google Nexus or Pixel phone . You can get a 32gb Nexus 6p for under $300 I'd stay away from the Nexus 5X though as it was their budget Nexus and I haven't heard great things . If you buy a nexus or pixel you can switch your service to Google Project Fi which is very good and very inexpensive not to mention no data overages and they refund you unused data


----------



## 22531 (Jul 29, 2015)

Moto G5 uses a micro usb port. Thats the only thing that sucks with moto


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

yamafx4dude said:


> Moto G5 uses a micro usb port. Thats the only thing that sucks with moto


MicroUSB and Lightning cables are the worst , once you go USB C you don't go back


----------



## 22531 (Jul 29, 2015)

UberDezNutz said:


> MicroUSB and Lightning cables are the worst , once you go USB C you don't go back


This is 100% true. moto puts it on its flagship while 3-400 $ Honor 8 has that plus more. Honor 8 has a 3D finger print reader to.


----------

